# Size 12 Illinois Grade 525 Model 3



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought this a few years ago, it's a rare open faced Illinois Watch Co. Size 12 the movement is made of aluminium.



















Jim Carroll


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Another lovely pocket watch, i'm going to have to take the plunge soon.

On an earlier thread you spoke of the size, this being a 12 what is that in mm?

Paul D


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Paul,

A size 12 watch is 39.78 MM, call it 40 MM.

Jim Carroll


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Built in 1921, a high quality movement. In these times, smaller watches were common (instead of that big 18-size watches)

Andreas


----------

